# One of my chicks is having trouble walking



## alizana (Mar 10, 2018)

I got four chicks (I don't know how old they are) from a friend when he asked me to prom. I put them in a large box with food, water, newspapers, and a heat lamp. They all are doing great except for Helen. She is a little smaller than the rest, and when I first saw her I knew something was different with her. She stood apart from the rest and she didn't run around. She just stood there rocking slightly back and forth. My mom and I checked her out and saw she had a large poo stuck to her bottom and we gently wiped her bottom until it came off. After that she was doing great she was running around, like all the other chickies, and chirping a little bit. Then come this morning when I went in to make sure they had food and water, I saw Helen and she was once again standing in the corner, but this time she had trouble walking. She was stumbling all over the place. I feel I should mention that my sister had a friend over who was a little rough with Helen yesterday. She would try to force her to drink and kept grabbing her and trying to wrap her in a towel. (I feel like I should also mention this friend is 16 and was told multiple times to stop and didn't  ) I didn't think that that would have much effect? I don't know of anything else that would have injured her. What can I do to help my poor little chick?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would immediately treat her for cocci, lack of food and water. Go to a livestock place and look for Corid. It could be with any livestock including poultry. Use 1 tsp or tsp and 1/2 in the water. Make a mash with that water as well and try to get as much as you can into her. 5 days.

Others may have their own methods.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Is Helen limping? 
Exactly how was Helen forced to drink? If water went down her trachea, there could be major problems. 
Is Helen eating and/or drinking normally since the improper handling incident?


----------



## alizana (Mar 10, 2018)

She's not so much limping as she is having trouble staying up. I'm not exactly sure as I wasn't in the room when it happened I just heard my sister telling her friend to not force Helen to drink. She's been eating and drinking normally she just seems really unsteady and doesn't move much.


----------



## alizana (Mar 10, 2018)

Update: Today while I was at work Helen died . I’m still not sure what was wrong but at least now she’s in a better place.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.
It sounds like she had a rough beginning even prior to her mishandling, reminds me of 'runt of the litter.' I dont believe it was cocci because she was eating and drinking. Perhaps her little air sacs wernt fully developed.
I think this is a case of failure to thrive.
On a side note; ensure feeder and waterer are feces free at all times. As chicks grow, raise the feeder and waterer higher. You can put a piece of 2x4 or brick under them to raise them up. This will help prevent chicks from pooping in the feeder and waterer.
Change soiled litter frequently. Wash your hands with warm water and soap after handling chicks and cleanup duties, sister and friends too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Things happen to chicks,it is a downside of owning chickens.We've all lost some.Don't let it get you down.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry you lost her.


----------

